# Tandam tricycle



## Sulley (Sep 19, 2011)

I just got this for my grandsons, very cool, any idea on a year. Thanks  Sulley    PS   i just found out the guy made this out of two tricycles, very cool.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm figuring the trikes are probably no more than about 10 years old. Pretty sure I've seen those models FS during that time period at a local hardware store around the holidays. Pretty neat way he connected them up...might give Radio Flyer ideas of producing their own tandam version.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea i kinda figered that they were newer, when i was searching for one there were none out there, then he told me he put them togiether and it was very simple, hell i could add as many as i want but the kid pedaling better be a big 5 year old.:eek::eek::eek::eek:   Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 25, 2011)

Well i needed a little bigger tow trike for the two up trike, no sure what you would call it,maybe "Radio Flyer Convert-O Tandem Trike"   my grandsons are 5 1/2 and 1 1/2 years old , the youngest one fits great on the flyer and the oldest fits great on the Anthony.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 25, 2011)

They like it, my daughter told me that she has a bigger radio flyer trike so i am going to swap that out for the Anthony.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 25, 2011)

You've definitely got an original, one-of-a-kind tandem trike there. Your grandsons are fortunate to have a grandad who loves to fix up riding toys.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Oct 1, 2011)

This is better, my daughter had a bigger size Radio Flyer tricycle so i did a little SulleyFab and wala, they even have there own dingers and streamers.  Sulley


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 22, 2011)

now that is cool i bet the kids have fun on that


----------

